# We Have To Pick Up The Pieces



## Grampac (Oct 1, 2009)

Keerah passed from this life on September 21, 2009 after a short but brave fight with cancer. My wife and I took our little girl to our vet clinic on that fateful Monday to say our last good byes. Neither one of us wanted to see our precious Keerah suffer any longer with the dreaded disease.
Keerah left with her dignity intact under the care of her doctor.
Keerahs' suffering has ended...ours has just begun.
She left a hole in our lives that, in all honesty, can never be filled.
I know that Keerah left this life knowing her Mom and Dad loved her very much.
I also know that Keerah loved us as much in return.
Sleep well my precious girl, until we meet aain.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 
Please know that she's at the Bridge, pain free and waiting until you meet again.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

R.I.P. Keerah. Hugs for mom and dad.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im sorry.








You will be in my prayers


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you find comfort in the memories you have of times you spent together.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for you loss, it is never easy when you lose a dog pal.

Maybe some day when your hearts have healed another will find it's way to your wonderful loving home. It won't be the same as no dogs are the same but a new a different kind of love.

Val


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Your girl was cherished and now you can do the same for her memory..


----------



## NeikoGSD (Mar 29, 2004)

I am so very sorry. It gets a little easier each day.....


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of a special friend.


----------



## squirl (Dec 20, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. It is never easy letting a loved one go no matter it be human or animal. Our animals our like our children and they will always have a special place in our hearts. Just remember you did what was best and now she is a place where she is no longer in pain and fighting the evil cancer. RIP


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

You made the best decisions for her and she understands that. She is at peace and pain free and will be there when it is time for you to meet again. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry. There are many of us here who have lost our beloved companions to cancer. 
RIP Keerah


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------

